# How important is this piece? (pics)



## VWstung (Dec 19, 2010)

Okay let me start off and say I live in NJ so I have emissions inspections every 2 years, that being said I can't really fully delete my SAI or EVAP and pass. I am in the process of cleaning the engine bay and deleting some stuff. I know this tube is a part of the EVAP system, but can I remove it then just reinstall when inspection come around?
.








.








.
.
This guy deleted his SAI and looks like his EVAP as well, seems like he just plugged the tube at the engine?
.








I tried to ask him but got no response.
.
Any ideas?


----------



## gamefoo21 (Jul 4, 2009)

It's the evap control solenoid, if you don't mind a constantly lit check engine light, then yes you can remove it.


----------



## VWstung (Dec 19, 2010)

gamefoo21 said:


> It's the evap control solenoid, if you don't mind a constantly lit check engine light, then yes you can remove it.


Yes, can I delete my Evap system and just put a vacuum cap on the engine? A 330 resistor will stop a CEL. How does the EVAP effect my emissions? Would I still pass NJ inspection?


----------



## hockeystar17mnj (May 30, 2007)

VWstung said:


> Yes, can I delete my Evap system and just put a vacuum cap on the engine? A 330 resistor will stop a CEL. How does the EVAP effect my emissions? Would I still pass NJ inspection?


i assume your OBD 2, but as long as you have a good working catalytic converter and no CEL then yes you should pass with flying colors


----------



## VWstung (Dec 19, 2010)

hockeystar17mnj said:


> i assume your OBD 2, but as long as you have a good working catalytic converter and no CEL then yes you should pass with flying colors


Yes its a 2000 Mk4 jetta OBDII. Thanks, maybe I will take it out.


----------



## tdogg74 (Mar 1, 2002)

The EVAP system is part of your emissions and if removed, that part of readiness will show as a fail. And FWIW, the solenoid on my old Golf never worked. I didnt throw a CEL/stored code, but it always failed that part of the readiness. (always passed though because I think my state allows 1 fail in readiness)


----------



## VWstung (Dec 19, 2010)

tdogg74 said:


> The EVAP system is part of your emissions and if removed, that part of readiness will show as a fail. And FWIW, the solenoid on my old Golf never worked. I didnt throw a CEL/stored code, but it always failed that part of the readiness. (always passed though because I think my state allows 1 fail in readiness)


In New Jersey I think they just stick a sensor on your tail pipe and read the emissions, Some people say EVAP only works with gas fumes and not emissions, other say it does.... either way how would the inspection place know if my EVAP failed? They don't use something like Vag-com.


----------



## hockeystar17mnj (May 30, 2007)

VWstung said:


> In New Jersey I think they just stick a sensor on your tail pipe and read the emissions, Some people say EVAP only works with gas fumes and not emissions, other say it does.... either way how would the inspection place know if my EVAP failed? They don't use something like Vag-com.


as long as it does not cause a check engine light and his emissions arent out of whack they will not even notice. have you seen the people who work at the state inspection stations? unless your car is on fire or there is something blatantly wrong they wont even notice


----------



## tdogg74 (Mar 1, 2002)

I guess testing differentiates state by state. But if you live in an area where they plug into the diagnostic port, then they are checking your readiness status.


----------



## VWstung (Dec 19, 2010)

tdogg74 said:


> I guess testing differentiates state by state. But if you live in an area where they plug into the diagnostic port, then they are checking your readiness status.


I don't believe they do in NJ


----------



## mizzuh (Oct 13, 2010)

texas....emissions free. and granfather clause for all cars with parts removed for first inspection!


----------



## Ame46mkI (May 5, 2008)

tdogg74 said:


> I guess testing differentiates state by state. But if you live in an area where they plug into the diagnostic port, then they are checking your readiness status.


Yes, in RI you can have 2 readiness fail, but as long as you dont throw a code you will pass.


----------



## Golf2quick0 (Mar 28, 2008)

tdogg74 said:


> I guess testing differentiates state by state. But if you live in an area where they plug into the diagnostic port, then they are checking your readiness status.


I find it rather surprising that they're still doing sniffer tests on cars with OBD II. Here in AZ, they just plug into the port and it takes maybe five minutes. It's great. :thumbup:


----------



## FaithInMkIII2.0 (Jul 10, 2008)

what is the benefit of removing this passive emissions system device that has no affect on power? I don't understand where a clueless noob decides to start deleting components from his car without any idea to what they do? All you are doing is causing problems and headaches for the mechanic who you end up bringing your car to because you have got is so screwed up. leave the EVAP system alone, it isnt going to give you any performance by removing it. If it looks that bad to you dont even open the hood.:laugh:


----------



## tdogg74 (Mar 1, 2002)

Or you can extend the hose, and relocate it to the fender. 

Also, apparently, MA just changed the law to where 1996 OBDII is now exempt (like all OBDI cars) from what 1997+ cars need to pass. Guess my next project car will be a 1996 OBDII Golf/GTI.


----------



## VWstung (Dec 19, 2010)

I have pleanty idea of what I am doing. Removing this is just an option for me. I may leave it being NJ checks the OBDII ports. So im not sure they will get me with that. 2 years away tho so im not worried.


----------



## greyhare (Dec 24, 2003)

Then why did you ask the question?


----------



## VeeDoubleYouGuy (Nov 4, 2003)

doesn't evap just keep negative pressure in the gas tank to prevent spillage?


----------



## greyhare (Dec 24, 2003)

The evap system is the vent for the tank. Fuel vapor vents to the charcoal canister and is trapped there not released to the atmosphere. The purge valve opens to flush the charcoal canister by pulling the trapped vapors in to the intake. Air can move both directions to keep the tank from being at +/- pressure.


----------



## tdogg74 (Mar 1, 2002)

A good way to tell your solenoid is dead is if you hear this noise when you take off the gas cap...

PSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssss

Yea, too much pressure. :laugh:


----------



## VeeDoubleYouGuy (Nov 4, 2003)

greyhare said:


> The evap system is the vent for the tank. Fuel vapor vents to the charcoal canister and is trapped there not released to the atmosphere. The purge valve opens to flush the charcoal canister by pulling the trapped vapors in to the intake. Air can move both directions to keep the tank from being at +/- pressure.


you are mostly correct but...
the tank is supposed to be at negative pressure (vacuum from engine intake and regulated by the vent shut valve) or the CEL will turn on p1456 or something of the sort. 

check this link out:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IzfR84T6pBY


----------



## VWstung (Dec 19, 2010)

Thanks everybody.


----------



## rmckay (Mar 11, 2011)

dont do this if you live in california! (unless you know the test guy  a test in cali costs around 60 bucks with one redo. let it be known most guys are doing visual checks on a lot of things they dont fully understand, and its really tough to argue with a guy who almost always seems like he wants to fail every car. dont give the tester a reason. getting a smog test done in cali is like going to the dentist. thankfully ive been pretty lucky. if you live near the north los angeles area and its your turn, i know of 2 good smog stations.


----------



## eurotrash2000 (Apr 15, 2011)

i know this is an old thread but does anyone know if in the picture where that vacuum line off the top of the throttlebody goes i've bin trying to reroute it cuz i'm in the middle of shaving my 2.0


----------

